# Perde 118 chili in 18 mesi e diventa personal trainer. Foto



## admin (17 Ottobre 2013)

Passare da obesi a palestrati con tanto di tartaruga sull'addome in soli 18 mesi: un anno e mezzo. E' la storia di Mike Waudby, un ragazzo inglese di 31 anni, che ha perso 118 chili e dell' "impresa" ne ha fatto una professione: è diventato personal trainer. Mike ha deciso di cambiare la sua vita, di dimagrire e di mettersi a dieta, dopo una depressione che lo ha portato vicino al suicidio.

Qui le foto del prima e del dopo:


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

sono due persone diverse di viso


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ora si abbufferà di pelo


----------



## prebozzio (18 Ottobre 2013)

per mettere su quel fisico in 18 mesi ha preso sicuramente della bella roba...


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> per mettere su quel fisico in 18 mesi ha preso sicuramente della bella roba...



Infatti. Sto fisico ha ben poco di naturale


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2013)

deve essersi parecchio bombato


----------



## Denni90 (18 Ottobre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> sono due persone diverse di viso



ha perso 118 chili ovvio nn sia uguale di viso...


----------



## cris (18 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Infatti. Sto fisico ha ben poco di naturale



daltronde, da bravo Personal trainer


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2013)

dai raga non scherziamo.. solo chi va in palestra sa benissimo che non puoi mettere su quella massa in 18 mesi.. neanche se lo fai tutti i giorni


----------



## runner (18 Ottobre 2013)

ma al giorno d' oggi avere un fisico asciutto è un reato?
sembra che per non essere dei falliti bisogna pomparsi come dei canotti....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

bravo, ma avrà preso tanta di quella roba...


----------



## alexrossonero (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sarebbe stata una vera impresa se invece di gonfiarsi di steroidi avesse semplicemente perso massa grassa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Ottobre 2013)

il braccio che regge il cellulare per fare la foto sembra piu piccolo dell'altro


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dai raga non scherziamo.. solo chi va in palestra sa benissimo che non puoi mettere su quella massa in 18 mesi.. neanche se lo fai tutti i giorni



Ma anche chi non va in palestra....


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma al giorno d' oggi avere un fisico asciutto è un reato?
> sembra che per non essere dei falliti bisogna pomparsi come dei canotti....


Ma che c'entra. Questo era obeso grave, in 18 mesi non è possibile una trasformazione simile in modo naturale. Avessero detto 4/5 anni ci avrei potuto credere, ma in un lasso di tempo così assolutamente no


----------



## runner (18 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra. Questo era obeso grave, in 18 mesi non è possibile una trasformazione simile in modo naturale. Avessero detto 4/5 anni ci avrei potuto credere, ma in un lasso di tempo così assolutamente no



mi riferivo non tanto al fatto che sia dimagrito (ottimo per lui e ne son contento) ma per il fatto che sembra che se non sei un pompato non hai un bel fisico....


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ah allora avevo letto male...

Comunque l'importante è sentirsi a proprio agio col proprio corpo.


----------



## andre (18 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> mi riferivo non tanto al fatto che sia dimagrito (ottimo per lui e ne son contento) ma per il fatto che sembra che se non sei un pompato non hai un bel fisico....



"E' una vergogna per un uomo invecchiare senza vedere la bellezza e la forza di cui il suo corpo è capace." Socrate


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma al giorno d' oggi avere un fisico asciutto è un reato?
> sembra che per non essere dei falliti bisogna pomparsi come dei canotti....


Quoto...

Poi io preferisco molto di più il fisico di un triatleta, agile, tirato e muscoloso al punto giusto di uno pompato all'estremo. Ovviamente sono gusti personali, non vi incavolate 

Avrà preso steroidi a iosa quello lì... sicuro.


----------



## alexrossonero (18 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi io preferisco molto di più il fisico di un triatleta, agile, tirato e muscoloso al punto giusto di uno pompato all'estremo.



Di gran lunga preferibile. Il bodybuilder, di per sé, non è un atleta a tutto tondo. E comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, non sono esteticamente belli da vedere, anzi.


----------



## iceman. (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ma per me non è neanche la stessa persona...


----------



## andre (19 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Di gran lunga preferibile. Il bodybuilder, di per sé, non è un atleta a tutto tondo. E comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, non sono esteticamente belli da vedere, anzi.



Dipende anche dal tipo di bodybuilder. Ovvio che se mi dici Phil Heat anche io ti dico che è un fisico non funzionale e anche brutto da vedere, ma ci sono bodybuilder italiani (e non) natural che sono in grado benissimo di fare anche altre discipline.


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ah allora avevo letto male...
> 
> Comunque l'importante è sentirsi a proprio agio col proprio corpo.



si hai ragione però la società di oggi influisce molto e anche la moda stessa, si parla sempre di ragazze anoressiche ma anche gli uomini spesso sono vittime degli stereotipi....
comunque si hai ragione, l' importante è raggiungere un proprio equilibrio psico-fisico



andre ha scritto:


> "E' una vergogna per un uomo invecchiare senza vedere la bellezza e la forza di cui il suo corpo è capace." Socrate



si però se per avere un fisico solo pompato devo trascurare le mie passione e cambiare stile di vita in funzione agli allenamenti e poi prendere un sacco di schifezze allora è meglio avere un fisico come Gandhi e delle idee e una forza d' animo invincibili



alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Di gran lunga preferibile. Il bodybuilder, di per sé, non è un atleta a tutto tondo. E comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, non sono esteticamente belli da vedere, anzi.



esatto è quello che penso anche io!!


----------



## Doctore (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi dimagrire si puo in 18 mesi forse anche in meno...
...ma farsi quel fisico in soli 18 mesi è impossibile.


----------



## andre (19 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si però se per avere un fisico solo pompato devo trascurare le mie passione e cambiare stile di vita in funzione agli allenamenti e poi prendere un sacco di schifezze allora è meglio avere un fisico come Gandhi e delle idee e una forza d' animo invincibili



Ma chi l'ha detto che per essere muscoloso ed avere un bel fisico devi pomparti e prendere schifezze? Ci sono milioni di atleti natural che vedendoli diresti essere dopati. Servono dieta e allenamento, stop. Tutto il resto sono scuse.


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto che per essere muscoloso ed avere un bel fisico devi pomparti e prendere schifezze? Ci sono milioni di atleti natural che vedendoli diresti essere dopati. Servono dieta e allenamento, stop. Tutto il resto sono scuse.



ma difatti io non sto mica parlando di chi ha un bel fisico scolpito naturalmente....il mio discorso è riferito al topic....

non mi sembra che sto tizio abbia risolto nessun problema, ma che a differenza abbia voluto assomigliare a uno stereotipo tutto qui!!
ho dei miei amici che fanno lotta libera che hanno un fisico pazzesco e non prendono niente di strano, dico solo che il culto del fisico fine a se stesso a mio avviso non ha senso ed è per questo che dico che le idee sono invincibili e prima o poi il fisico cambia....


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Dipende anche dal tipo di bodybuilder. Ovvio che se mi dici Phil Heat anche io ti dico che è un fisico non funzionale e anche brutto da vedere, ma ci sono bodybuilder italiani (e non) natural che sono in grado benissimo di fare anche altre discipline.


Si, ma questo senz'altro. Io mi riferivo proprio ai bodybuilder alla Phil Heat. 
In fondo 'costruire il corpo' ha molte vie di definizione, ci sono modi e modi di farlo.


----------



## francylomba (19 Ottobre 2013)

se è la stessa persona complimenti per il cambiamento ! 
i muscoli della foto non mi piacciono , ok muscoloso ma non cosi esagerato!
e poi.. omo de panza ( non tanta , pancetta ) , omo de sostanza ahaha


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> e poi.. omo de panza ( non tanta , pancetta ) , omo de sostanza ahaha


Sostanza alcolica molto probabilmente sì


----------

